# Is my tank still safe?



## Jing (Aug 30, 2011)

I've noticed that the glue/sealant that's supposed to run along the seams in the inside of the tank seems to be coming off, and is kind of "patchy" with some parts missing. Just wondering whether it's a better idea to seal it up again, or to just buy a new tank. It's a small 10gal so price isn't really an issue. Pictures below...


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I wouldn't trust that not to leak, you can reseal it or just buy a new one, 10g's are pretty cheap. It might hold for now but not worth the risk in the long run IMO.

edit: you can often find 10g's for $10-15$


----------



## Jing (Aug 30, 2011)

That's what I figured. Gives me a much better incentive to upgrade to a larger tank now, lol. If only space wasn't an issue..


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

I have that problem all over my 38 gallon tank and it does not leak. You will probably be fine, but just buying a new tank would probably be best because you have to pay for the sealant if you want to fix that....and the sealant (slicone) is almost the price of a new tank.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Jing said:


> That's what I figured. Gives me a much better incentive to upgrade to a larger tank now, lol. If only space wasn't an issue..


Go bigger, you won't regret it


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Its most likely fine. The two pieces of glass are glue together with speacial glass glue. The silicone is there to add extra sealing. Although if it leaks I guess everyone who said it is fine was wrong. Only one way to find out. You could lways re silicone the the tank.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I would say for a 10g is probably OK. Even if it leaks, no big deal. For the cost of a 10g, I won't waste time setting it up. Go BIIIIIG


----------

